# Last Idea Flopped



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

OK...since my last mod idea flopped, I found THIS.

This is a guaranteed Outbacker must have Mod.
















Steve


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Yeah, I'd never admit to drinking Miller Lite either.....


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Drinking beer in public is illegal







Since when









Thor


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I guess that means that in all future mod pictures I see, instead of a beer can on the counter, I'll see a soda can.







I'll never trust those pictures again.









Scott


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Nope ---- won't fit my Corona bottle


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

A worthwhile mod, none the less!









Happy (hic!) Trails,
Doug


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I had that mod when I was 16 years old!

Mine was magnetic...and worked very well. Bad boy!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Its a shame most of my drinks come out of bottles









Don


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Thor said:


> Drinking beer in public is illegal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...in all Texas State Parks for one. mswalt told me if the Ranger stops by, hide your drink quickly.

Randy


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

There are actually quite a few towns, cities, etc that have open bottle laws also....this would eliminate the need to explain why you are carrying an open beer can around.....

Steve


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> I had that mod when I was 16 years old!
> 
> Mine was magnetic...and worked very well. Bad boy!
> [snapback]60338[/snapback]​


Yeah, I actually had a few of those magnetic ones too...the said "Caco-Calo" instead of Coca-Cola....Can't remember what the Pepsi one said.....

Steve


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Nice mod Steve!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> Thor said:
> 
> 
> > Drinking beer in public is illegal
> ...


Just camp where there are no Rangers...


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

If a Ranger stops by my site...he's there to drink anyway.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

I was down at Bolsa Chica state beach a while back and found out the hard way where you can and can not drink. In this case if you are next to your Outback or TT and it is set up for camping it is OK to drink,I guess they consider it your house but don't do like I did and wonder on to the beach. Only ten foot difference and I had to dump a fresh cold one. Kirk


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

aplvlykat said:


> I was down at Bolsa Chica state beach a while back and found out the hard way where you can and can not drink. In this case if you are next to your Outback or TT and it is set up for camping it is OK to drink,I guess they consider it your house but don't do like I did and wonder on to the beach. Only ten foot difference and I had to dump a fresh cold one. Kirk
> [snapback]60989[/snapback]​


Uh...I would have taken 10 steps backwards and drank my beer vs. dumping it out.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> aplvlykat said:
> 
> 
> > I was down at Bolsa Chica state beach a while back and found out the hard way where you can and can not drink. In this case if you are next to your Outback or TT and it is set up for camping it is OK to drink,I guess they consider it your house but don't do like I did and wonder on to the beach. Only ten foot difference and I had to dump a fresh cold one. Kirk
> ...


Or just tilted my head back and inhaled it









Thor


----------

